# Kayfun v4 flavour



## Ice (26/8/15)

I got a question i got a kayfun v4 but i almost tont taste my juice am i doing sumthing wrong. Got a single 0.5 kanthal build on there like i sead i dont realy taste anny flavour


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver (26/8/15)

Hi @Ice 
What juice you vaping? And what wick?
What power are you vaping at?

Maybe a photo of your build may help too

Then perhaps our esteemed Kayfun masters like @andro can offer some advice

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## andro (26/8/15)

Normally for flavour a higher build work better . Like 1.2 ohm . What wick did u use? What coil? How many wraps and what id?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ice (26/8/15)

Well il try and send a photo of the build later but im using organic cotton balls from dischem




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dubz (26/8/15)

andro said:


> Normally for flavour a higher build work better . Like 1.2 ohm . What wick did u use? What coil? How many wraps and what id?


I have to agree. On my Kayfun v4 i never built lower than 1.1ohm 2.5mm ID and always had very good flavour.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Ice (26/8/15)

2 id on 7 wraps as per microcoil its about 1,1 ohm


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ice (26/8/15)

Using vape kings berry blaze and gummy beary juice


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andro (26/8/15)

Ice said:


> Using vape kings berry blaze and gummy beary juice
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How is the vapour production? Enough or shallow?


----------



## Ice (26/8/15)

Production is good but flavour stil kinda sucks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andro (26/8/15)

Ice said:


> Production is good but flavour stil kinda sucks
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Stupid question, when did u got the kay4 did u clean it with alchool and soap etc ?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ice (26/8/15)

Have had it for maybe 3 months and yes i did clean it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andro (26/8/15)

Ice said:


> Have had it for maybe 3 months and yes i did clean it
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Weird . Maybe time for a new wick etc . When did u change last?


----------



## Ice (26/8/15)

I did a new build last night


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andro (26/8/15)

Do u have another mod to try the tank? Different watts etc ?


----------



## Kuhlkatz (26/8/15)

Any other vapers around you that can take a puff & check if the flavour is muted for them too ?
What's the chance that it could be muted due to you overdoing it ? Thinking it may be a spot of Vaper's Fatigue here..

If you have a dripper, you can maybe try a spot of the same flavour on there and see if it's muted there too.


----------



## andro (26/8/15)

And did u try the juice before?


----------



## Ice (26/8/15)

Wel i just have my cf mod and a chi you so il try, u might. Be right katz thats the only flavour i buy every now and tgen il get sumthing else


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KB_314 (26/8/15)

Could be the build. I'm sure Andro can help with that once he understands your build & if there's an issue. It's definitely not the Kayfun itself - K4 gives good flavour. 
But if its vapers tongue - not pleasant. Test another flavour - one you are familiar with. Mixing it up with flavours on rotation, and drinking water (more than normal) sorted me out when I was having it. Throwing in unflavoured also helps.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## nemo (26/8/15)

I have to also suspect vapour fatigue my Kayfun has the best most intense flavour of all the tanks I have. That is using about 1.2ohm micro contact coil between 9 and 12 watts. VK berry blaze nearly melted my face of the first time.


----------



## Ice (26/8/15)

Il try and ask andro 2 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ice (29/8/15)

Thats my build


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kev mac (29/8/15)

KB_314 said:


> Could be the build. I'm sure Andro can help with that once he understands your build & if there's an issue. It's definitely not the Kayfun itself - K4 gives good flavour.
> But if its vapers tongue - not pleasant. Test another flavour - one you are familiar with. Mixing it up with flavours on rotation, and drinking water (more than normal) sorted me out when I was having it. Throwing in unflavoured also helps.


Try a table spoon of apple cider vinegar for vape tongue


----------

